# snow rims/wheels



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

i am looking to find the cheapest set of steel or aluminum rims/wheels so i can mount a set of snow tires on tham anyone have sugestions on cheap rims i have a 14.L turbo thanks


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

anyone have thoughts on cheap winter rims?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can order steelies pretty cheap. Not sure your year and submodel but this is for my cruze here and price per rim is only $43. take a look through that site you should be able to find what you want unless you are going for an aftermarket rim then just keep searching.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Costco had a set for <$30 /rim last season.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 RS cruze 1.4L turbo


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I cant find the rims for $43 on the sight??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spydog said:


> I cant find the rims for $43 on the sight??


They doubled the price this year for some reason. No longer cheap. Go to tirerack.com if you need discounted steelies. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Look into 15" steelies and 205/70-15 snow tires. Those are dirt cheap in comparison to 16" steelies and 215/60-16 snow tires. They also work better in the snow since they're narrower. Handling will go to mush, however. The one advantage to 16" wheels and snows is that handling will stay more consistent since the tire size is the same.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Searching gmpartsdirect.com under Cruze LS, I found them:


Part Number13259234 Part Name Wheel steel MSRP*$69.28*Online Price*$43.23*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Searching gmpartsdirect.com under Cruze LS, I found them:
> 
> 
> Part Number13259234Part Name Wheel steel MSRP*$69.28*Online Price*$43.23*


Good find. When I checked my old order history, the same part number I ordered was $84 or so. I was pretty shocked. Nice to know there's still an option out there.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Good find. When I checked my old order history, the same part number I ordered was $84 or so. I was pretty shocked. Nice to know there's still an option out there.


Yeah, I'm not sure what's going on there. 

The last time I ordered the harness for doing my drivers side heated mirror, I took the gmpartsdirect price to my local Chevy dealer, and they could beat gmpartsdirect when factoring in the gmpartsdirect shipping charges.

About a month and a half ago, I tried doing the same thing with the passenger side mirror harness, and the same dealer couldn't touch the price. Their cost was up significantly compared to last year.

Get your parts cheap now while you can. It sounds like they may not last. (?)

Edit: In fact, searching gmpartsdirect again, under Cruze>LS>Front suspension>wheels, the steel rim (#1) is not listed in the online price section. The only way to pull it up, is to put in the part number directly.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You can get steelies from most of the major tire companies online, I got a set of scratch and dent LT2 wheels on Ebay for $150 a couple years ago. Keep you eyes peeled, deals are out there.


----------



## StreetThisECO (Jul 14, 2013)

I just ordered a set of 4 - 205/70/15 Firestone Winterforce studded tires mounted on 15" black steel wheels for $609.00 delivered to my door from TireRack. Rims were $50.00 Each. I'm pretty excited to try them out.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

so if I run 205/70r15 they will not rub?


sciphi said:


> Look into 15" steelies and 205/70-15 snow tires. Those are dirt cheap in comparison to 16" steelies and 215/60-16 snow tires. They also work better in the snow since they're narrower. Handling will go to mush, however. The one advantage to 16" wheels and snows is that handling will stay more consistent since the tire size is the same.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

that is another question I wans going to ask I have never run a studed tire before I have had a lot of snow tires before but none were studded what is a pro and con to a studded tire


spydog said:


> so if I run 205/70r15 they will not rub?


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I looked on tire rack and I cant find 15 inch steels all it will show me foe a 2012 cruze is 16 inch steels


StreetThisECO said:


> I just ordered a set of 4 - 205/70/15 Firestone Winterforce studded tires mounted on 15" black steel wheels for $609.00 delivered to my door from TireRack. Rims were $50.00 Each. I'm pretty excited to try them out.


----------



## StreetThisECO (Jul 14, 2013)

spydog said:


> so if I run 205/70r15 they will not rub?



That size is on the suggested winter tire sizes for my our car according to TireRack. The tire as the same 26.3" overall height as my OEM 13 ECO 17's.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

is there any problem with me using the 15'' rim with clearance and caliper? thanks for all the help


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spydog said:


> that is another question I wans going to ask I have never run a studed tire before I have had a lot of snow tires before but none were studded what is a pro and con to a studded tire


Primary benefit of studs is ice traction. 



spydog said:


> is there any problem with me using the 15'' rim with clearance and caliper? thanks for all the help


15" steelies will clear. I don't know if 15" alloys off of a sonic will though, in case you have anyone nearby selling a set. Would be worth a try.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok guys i just ordered (4) Firestone Winterforce snow tires I ordered the size 215 / 60r16 I think I got a good price I paid $360 delivered to my door for (4)


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I am still looking for (4) 16" wheels to mount the new tires on if anyone has sugestions on inexpensive wheels let me know please thank you


----------



## StreetThisECO (Jul 14, 2013)

spydog said:


> Ok guys i just ordered (4) Firestone Winterforce snow tires I ordered the size 215 / 60r16 I think I got a good price I paid $360 delivered to my door for (4)


We had our first snow last week. 3-4" of snow and I couldn't even tell there was snow on the ground. I will never go another winter without a set of snow tires! You will love them.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I can confirm the awesomeness of snow tires. I had them on my Cobalt for years. COuldn't get the car to slide if I wanted to. Once you own a set, you'll never go back to all seasons.

Also, I had great experience with the General Altimax Arctic tire. Beyond fantastic....
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=Altimax+Arctic


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

a friend told me to look into junk yard's for 16'' steel wheels for my car what are your thoughts on junk yard rims for snow tires?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck finding a wrecked Cruze or Sonic in the junkyard because these are the only cars in the U.S. that have the correct bolt pattern.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

so the sonic wheels will work to?


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

there is a salvage yard by me that has (3) 16 inch steel wheels they want $55 each and I just need to finds a 4th they are off of a 2011 cruze I have a 2012. My snow tires should be in today!


----------

